# No IPv6 routers present

## borag

Hi ,

I just installed Gentoo 2005-r1 to my Acer-Ferrari 4005WLMI.

I m trying to access network from office(Possibly we are using a windows server for dhcp)

I could not find out a way to get an ip from our server

This is the message i get;

No IPv6 routers present

What should i do ?

----------

## Chaosite

That message has nothing to do with your problem.

Did you run dhcpcd and everything?

----------

## borag

Yes I did.

Maybe this helps I can get an ip from my adsl modem at home.(and connect to net)

But it seems gentoo can't find any dhcp servers at office, which possibly 

we use a windows one.

By the way thanks

----------

## UberLord

Try another dhcp client - we support pump, dhclient (net-misc/dhcp) and udhcpc (net-misc/udhcp) as well.

Or experiment with some dhcpcd specific options - maybe you need the "-r" option.

----------

## fabiolino

hi,

I have the problem with dhcp.

i make /etc/conf.d/net:

  -  iface_wlan0("dhcp")

I 've installed dhcp and I've run:

#/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

.....- Starting wlan0 

Loading networking modules for wlan0 

modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig udhcpc apipa 

udhcpc provides dhcp 

Configuring wireless network for wlan0 

Scanning for access points 

Found "LionGate" at 00:0E:2E:65:XX:xx 

Connecting to "LionXXXXe" (WEP Disabled) ... 

wlan0 connected to "" at 00:0E:2E:65: XX:xx 

in ad-hoc mode (WEP disabled) 

Configuring wlan0 for ""... 

Bringing up wlan0 

Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming dhcp 

dhcp 

Running udhcpc ... 

udhcpc (v0.9.9-pre) started 

deconfig 

Sending discover... 

Sending discover... 

Sending discover... 

leasefail 

No lease, failing. 

Dhcp client doesn't response from dhcp sever.

I've tried with other dhcp(udhcp,dhcpc,pump) with the same result.

What should i do?

----------

## UberLord

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Scanning for access points 
> ...

 

What version of baselayout and wireless-tools? It's getting the ESSID messed up. Also, what kernel and wifi driver?

----------

## fabiolino

 :Embarassed:  excume me.

- baselayout: 1.11.14-r3

- wireless-tools: v. 28

- kernel: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

- wi-fi card: Zydas  with driver -`ZD1211-driver-r59`

I`ve tried with other driver. the same results.

Bye

----------

